# old school SS rubicon



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

looking at getting an old rubicon 102 to run active on my tweeters, does 25x2 @ 4ohm..
mids will be using an old PPI art amp

just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the rubicons?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

one of my favorite amps ever if not my fave. These amps really have no flaws in my opinion and are at the peak of the point where more money spent on an amp in comparison nets you negligibly more performance for the money. The things Id do to have my bnib 6004 and 1002 back. They arent even that big for the power u get. Use it and itll put out more than 25 watts perchannel. In my experience they werent even that hard on my electrical system and that was when I had two reference 700 on my old Subaru's diminutive 60 amp alternator


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Rubis are one of my favorites as well.
And rimshot, am I the one who bought your amps? I purchased a couple items from somebody in Davis back when, but these things tend to blend together for me after a while.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I was told the early style rubicon was the last of the best. I used to use D60 amps on tweeters all the time with no problems, even high power systems. I have two rub302 here, used one on a 12 it hammered, but got them for highs lol.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I am running my entire system on Rubicon's a 202 for the tweets (Morel Piccolo), a 702 for the mids (Dynaudio 160GT) and a 1002 for the sub (Morel Ultimo 12) and have no issues with them. 

Just clean reliable power.


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

i agree i have a rubi picasso class a im using now its on if mot the best SQ amps i ever had


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's a part of the Rubicon family or not, but I'm using a Soundstream D100II to power my tweeters, and I've been very pleased with it. 

I really like that it has seperate L/R gain controls.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

redcalimp5 said:


> I'm not sure if it's a part of the Rubicon family or not, but I'm using a Soundstream D100II to power my tweeters, and I've been very pleased with it.
> 
> I really like that it has seperate L/R gain controls.



The D100II is one of the earlier models, before Rubicon and before Reference.
Classic, well designed and built amplifiers.


----------

